# East Coast(and anyone else who wants to come) meetup ...



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I just want to see who all would "SERIOUSLY" be interested in doing this. I have casually discussed with a few other ppl from the East Coast - about having a "goat get together" or whatever we would call it. 

If anyone is TRULY serious about it ~ we will begin planning and get it all setup  But only if we have enough ppl that are serious about comming to it. We would hate to make the plans and get everything setup, and have no one come. So serious "inquiries" only please. 

The meetup would be for ANYONE (who loves goats of course) who would be interested in comming ! We would have it in the PA area ~ because that's where we (a few of us East Coaster's) discussed having it. And we know alot of members (between a couple different goat forums) that are in the PA/MD/OH/WV/NJ areas. Enough ppl to make this work  That is, if you all are interested. You don't HAVE to be from the East Coast to come ~ but we are having the meetup place in PA. So it's up to you how far you want to travel. But everyone's welcome 

ANyway, we didn't start planning anything yet because first we need to know what the interest level is. If we would get enough ppl interested - and would decide to do it, we would probably have a picnic (everyone bringing a covered dish and a drink), and if you would want to bring a goat or two along - go ahead  That's your choice. Or not. Whatever's easier. And we would basically get together to meet each other, have a picnic, take tons of pics, and talk GOAT !  

So PLEASE - if you are truly interested in this and can travel to PA for it ~ let us know so we can take a number of how many ppl are interested.  (just post a reply to this message and we will continually check it for replies)

THANKS !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

of course I am interested but I would need a place to stay out there


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, well so far from ppl that I've told about this ~ there are several interested  From NY, PA & NJ so far. 

Stacey ~ you are welcome in my home to stay  Well, if you don't mind sleeping on the couch anyway ... since we don't have anymore beds. We do have a blow up mattress. ANd I doubt you'd want to sleep in our bed - since sometimes Jasmine crawls into it in the middle of the night ... hahaha ... I could see her doing that now with you in there ! Once she would realize, the poor little thing would probably cry her eyes out thinking someone gave her a new mommy ! ;-)

Anywho ~ I think we should do this meetup ! Hopefully we get more replies from people interested.
We would have to plan for sometime between June and September though. Because I think it's to late to start planning for anything earlier than that. We need something far enough off to have time to plan appropriately, and for everyone to plan their schedules around. So what date/s do you guys think would work (those of you who plan to come to the meetup) ? Just start giving us ideas of when ~ so we can narrow it down to a date that works for everyone


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

June, and September are not good, End of July is out and early August is out.

So early July or late August 

Sorry trying to plan around brother coming home, parents 50th birthday party other brother leaving for a mission trip, family vacation and goat kids being born and heading to new homes.

But if you make a it a weekend that works for others I will do my best to be there.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

We would be interested! Would have to check the calendar but I think there is just 1 week in August that we are not available. Are there any campgrounds nearby?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

camping is fun...........


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, I was thinking of a country Park or Picnic/Playground area - that would be free for us to meetup at, or would be really cheap. Hate to do anything that costs very much due to everyone making the trip and the cost of gas, plus bringing covered dish and drink, etc. 
There's actually a couple places near my that I know of that would be really nice and either free or really cheap that we could do it ~ if ya'll would want to come to my area. I live out in the country. There's three places I was thinking we could have it ~

1. There's a nice picnic area and playground near me that has a few (I think 3) pavillions for picnics, plus a playground, and a building with restrooms. Also a ball field.

2. There's another picnic/playground area near me - but it's right in town (a small town called Meyersdale). It has 1 pavillion, a playground, and a ball feild.

3. Ever been to the highest point in PA ? Mt. Davis is the highest point in PA and my family all lives in that area. There's a really nice picnic area there that's fairly large, with a few pavillions, paths into the woods, Boulders outlining the parking lot (for goats to play on ;-) hahaha), Restrooms, and there's a tower about 1/2 mile from the picnic area that you can climb to see out over everything - since it's the highest point in PA. It's out in the BOONIES surrounded by state forest.

SO anyway, these are places that would be really nice that I know of - near me. But I don't know where exactly you'all would be willing to travel to for the meetup. SO let me know what works. If these places don't work - we can look in a different area. Just let me know and we'll try to figure out what works best for everyone.
And if you'd like to MAP how far it would be to my area - go to http://www.mapquest.com and do driving directions to Meyersdale PA 15552

*As for dates that work for me ~ *

June except for the weekend of the 14th,

July except for the weekend of the 4th,

August is normally a VERY busy month for us - that's when our fair is, and when me and hubby's anniversary is, and our church has a convention in Aug. so Aug would be really hard for me to plan for.

Sept. is normally pretty much open for me.

SO everyone else post the date/s you can do, and where you can travel to, and we'll narrow it down as we get your replies.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh, and btw - regardless of where we have it - it probably should be near one of us that will be attending the meetup - that way the person near the meetup location can make sure the place is ready (can decorate, etc.) for the meetup. Atleast, I think that would be ideal 

If we do it near me - in one of the locations I listed - then I will go and make sure the place is ready for us ahead of time, and will see about doing a little decorating, etc.  

And would you's be interested in doing any kind of games ? Or do you's just want to relax and chit chat ?

And should we just do covered dishes, and organize it so everyone's bringing a different type of dish .... or do you's think that the person nearest the meetup location should make provisions for grilling burgers and hot dogs or something ? 
Ideas Ideas Ideas ... let me know what you's think & want 

I like to "plan ahead"


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, I'm in. It's about 150 miles from me (Middletown, PA), if anyone wants to go and carpool, we can meet at my place and go from here. Unless everyone wants to bring a goat...in which case we can start a CONVOY! :slapfloor: I do have a truck with a full back seat so if its just a few of us, we can put some crates in the truck bed. Or I have a trailer, we could improvise! I'm flexible...so let me know. Sounds like fun. I can probably make any time work...(got a doe due in early July though).


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I might if I could convince my mom,and depending where it is. Where are you in Pa? Would this be a one day thing,wknd,or more?


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I think it would probably have to be a one day thing - due to families/kids/and animals that ppl have to take care of. So we could arrive somewhat early and have an all day thing  Cause we want to make it worth while - so we don't want to just go for an hour or two and that's it of course. So like an all day thing I'm thinking.

OH - and I have some NEWS - My family has their own picnic area (it's been in the family for YEARS - my pap built/constructed it), and we should be able to use that picnic area ! This is good news, because instead of paying a rental fee - to make sure that no one else is there (like we'd probably have to do at other picnic areas) - we can jsut take up a voluntary donation (just to help with electricity, etc. costs). And plus - it's back at Mt. Davis (highest point in PA) so if you's want - we could go up to the Mt. Davis tower (overlook), etc. It's only about 3 miles from the tower. Our picnic area has a nice pavillion, with a little kitchen (with electricity), outside there's a fire ring, a pretty pond, and a restroom area. It's really nice, and since it's ours - no one will bother us there. It's out in the BOONIES - surrounded by forest. So we should be able to have it there if you's want 



> I might if I could convince my mom,and depending where it is. Where are you in Pa?


Meyersdale PA 15552 (go to http://www.mapquest.com and do the driving directions for mileage,time,etc.)
The family picnic area is actually about 15 minutes from Meyersdale.

Ok - as for dates, let's see what works for everyone, so I'll give a date and let me know if this will work for everyone. I will have to verify with my family though - to make sure we don't have anything else going on for the date we pick - at the picnic area. But what does June 7th look like for everyone ? (we need someplace to start)


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

June 7th would be good for us. Maybe instead of bring a dish everyone could bring enough hot dogs or burgers for themselves and whatever else they want to snack on then just put it all together and start grillen. Al you would have to worry about then would be the grill.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the grilling idea! Much easier IMO

maybe bring a desert or salad instead of a covered dish


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh come on...everybody has a "special" dish that no one makes as well as they do...I'll start, since I make the "best" potatoe salad in the world (I know that because my mother passed, and she used to make the best) I'll bring the potatoe salad. I'm OK with Julie making the site plans and letting us know how to get there.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok then does June 7th sound good for all of you wanting to come ??

How's this sound then (for the food preparations) ... 
Each person/family - Bring enough Hamburgers and/or hot dogs and buns for your person/family. THen we'll just fire up the grill and grill like crazy ...
And if you WANT to bring a covered dish - you can, but it's not required - it's only required that you bring your own *Hamburgs/hotdogs/buns and a drink. *

I will provide the condiments (Ketchup, Mustard, Miracle Whip, etc.).
I can also pick up the paper plates, cups, and plastic ware.
OH - and since you all are ok with doing it at the picnic area I suggested (my familie's) - I can get my mom's grill  SHe lives right up the road (walking distance) from the picnic area.

If anyone wants to volunteer to bring a dessert or something extra - that would be appreciated, but that's up to you.

Our main thing is that we want to be sure we have enough main course food - the Hamburgers/hotdogs and buns. As well as drinks. So every thing aside from that (covered dish, dessert) is voluntary  Does that sound ok with you all ?

Oh, and as for the voluntary dishes ... we will provide a list of what ppl have volunteered to bring. That way, if you would like to volunteer to bring a covered dish and/or dessert - you can look at the list to see what we already have listed - so we don't end up with a couple dishes of the same thing.

*Volunteer Covered Dish List*
(what we have from volunteer/s so far)

1. Potatoe Salad


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I would be interested as well. I need to check my calender but June 7th may work for me as well. I know DI and I are farily close so would be able to meet her somewhere. But would probably bring a goat( faith loves car rides). We have alot of burger so would be glad to bring extra. You could put me down for pasta salad ( I don't know why everyone always requests mine when we are going to a cook out.) I have an awesome dessert recipe but not sure where you are, doubt it would carry well. I am from the york area. YEE haa, who doesn't love a Bar-b-que and with goat people its even better. Cathy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

This is also posted on another site http://www.goattalk.freeforums.org that Julie owns and some mentioned that they could bring goats with them.

I to am doing that for Julie if Sweet Pea has a buckling and if she does commit to the purchase of Misty.

So if you have kids for sale.............. might be a good way to get them sold


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, to bad you guys don't live closer, I'd love to meet up!!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

MMMMM .... Pasta Salad 

If you want to map it to the road the picnic area is on > here's the FULL address (except a house number for the picnic area cause I dont' know what it is. But this is to the road it's on)

*Vought Rock Rd
Garrett PA 15552 *
(it's close to Meyersdale, but has a Garrett address)

And yeah - if anyone wants to sell/buy/trade anything ~ that's a good opportunity !!  And btw - I have a couple of unregistered goats for sale ~ mini nubian mix kids, pygmy x nd buck, snubian buck, and a pygmy doe.

And yes - I'm HOPEFULLY I will be (if she kids a nice buckling instead of all does) getting a buckling from Stacey  And might be getting Misty to 

I am SOOOOOO looking forward to this meetup ! It's gonna be great !!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yeah! It's getting good! So, now we need Baked Beans....anybody? (I'll bring them if it's not somebody elses forte').

So, can we get a ball park figure on numbers of human mouths we'll be feeding? Sounds like we should have sanctioned a goat show! Do we have anyone who is experienced with shows, etc., who could give us pointers? Sorry, just "ruminateing". :roll:

So, I don't know if Hubby can come...so at most I'll be 2.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't believe it I mentioned it to my hubby and he said he would go( I think he wants to see if hes the only grunt)haha. Anyway if there is anyone who is traveling further( like stacey and I think someone mentioned ohio) I am more then happy to bring extra Meat. We honestly have 2 freezers full- 1 of beef and 1 stuffed with pork. So I can bring burgers and we have alot of rope sausage- makes a great sandwich but I am SOOO tired of eating it. We got stuck with an extra hog when someone backed out and the steer was bigger then thought when he went. Its very lean and naturally raised. 
Any way looked it up and its a few hour drive but not too bad. And the 7th will work for us. Cathy


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

We can bring a veggie tray and some cookies. 

We are pretty close so if you need any help setting up we would be willing to come down early. Didn't realize how close we were till I looked on the map. :hammer: We are in Greensburg.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Same here! Roughly an hour away! Now provided I can get off work that day!!! I have an excellent baked bean recipe...even my picky hubby likes it!
( 1 hour and 25 minutes if I leave from my moms in New Alex!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my all these people coming! Wow this will be exciting. I do need to check on work schedule too - I hope it doesn't conflict with anything --- YIKES


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

too bad im not closer! I cant find someone to goat sit for that long. and im looking to pick up a yearling doe out that way too.....anyone from washington going to this (yea its a long shot but hey i thought id ask!)
beth


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

OH this is getting SOOOO exciting !!! YAHOO !!! This will be so awesome !! 

Togg Lover - yup, I knew that YOU were close to me ... we occassionally shop in Greensburg. 

UPDATE

Here's the updated covered dish list

Potatoe Salad
Baked Beans x 2
Veggie Tray & Cookies
? Grean Bean Casserole and/or Eclaire Pie ?

June 7th seems to suit everyone (well, atleast everyone that let us know)

If you want to carpool with anyone ~ it might be a possiblility since ppl are comming from all over PA, and a few from other areas possibly as well  So just ask if you want to carpool with someone.

NOTE ~ If you're bringing any goat/s ~ please make sure you bring their provisions as well (collar, leash, tie down or however you will control it/them, whatever else you will need for them). 
The picnic area is a large open area with a pavillion, a pond, a large yard, and also a partially soggy field (parts are drie, and some wet), and restrooms. 
I am looking for ppl who have dog run/s that we can borrow to take to the picnic area so we have a place to put goats in if needed at any point in time (such as when we're eating, or whenever). I haven't come across anyone yet, but will continue "looking." Or if any of you have a portable dog run, or portable pen of some sort - and you are willing to bring it, it could be helpful  
Unless everyone just wants to tie your goats if and when needed. 


OH - and Dobe - extra meat would be WONDERFUL ! Just to make sure we have enough to go around ! And besides, since I will be getting the condiments, plastic ware and paper ware, and decorating - if you're willing to bring extra meat for someone and you have enough left to bring for me - could you manage bringing extra for me ? I would really appreciate it ! Of course, if someone else from far away can't transport meat and needs you to bring for them - that's fine, I will understand, but if you have enough, I would really appreciate that - so I can just worry about the other stuff  Please let me know.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I realize that on here we dont' always want to use our first names. But it might be helpful if we do let each other know who we are so that we can know you by name. 

Does anyone have an issue with posting their name here?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

No problem posting my name-its Cathy. Julie, I will certainly bring extra meat, believe me we have plenty. When we had the steer butchered I didn't get as many roasts oredered as normal so said make the rest into ground beef and patties. Well little did I realize that we would get over 400 pounds of just that. I think I got 15 boxes that they made into patties and each box has about 30 patties in it. And that was just in January so we have used very little. I also have alot of sausage, fits nicely into a hotdog roll, really good with onions and peppers. 
Also put me down for pasta salad. And I guess as Di asked a possible head count, when its closer. For me it will be me and my hubby ( and a goat). So please if anyone is traveling and doesn't want to worry about meat PLEASE let me know what you prefer and how many in your group. thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Cathy that would be wonderful as i am traveling 5 hours. I will be bringing someone with me - just depends on who is available and when. Maybe my friend who came with me last time or my cousin - MAYBE my younger brother (17or 14 depending on who).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry to say that June 7th will not work for me

I forgot to write down the date of my friends wedding and when I went to the bridal shower I realized I doublebooked myself! 

So sorry guys. 

Julie I sent you an e-mail


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww Stacey! Thats too bad! I have already gotten it in so I get that day off from work, I was really looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

POSSIBLE DATE CHANGE 

I just want to know if this is a possibility - if it won't work for everyone, then we'll just keep it the same, but if everyone can adjust - it would be easier for me if we could change it.

I don't know why I forgot - but we're having a SUPRISE birthday party for my mom on June 14th. I am the person who has to plan it, decorate for it, get everything cleaned up and set up for it, and basically run it.
I'm worried that doing our goat thing June 7th, and then having to worry about my mom's party the very next Saturday will be "to much." Money wise, cleanup, etc.
So I was wondering if everyone could come on June 28th instead (which would give me two weeks after my mom's party to prepare).

I know that some of you (Liz, etc.) already asked off work for June 7th - so if it can't easily be changed, then we'll just KEEP it as June 7th. Or if some of you can't make June 28th for other reasons - we'll just keep it June 7th. 
It's not a HUGE deal  I just thought it would be easier for me considering doing the cleanup and decorating and planning, etc. But like I said ... it's not a huge deal - just whatever works for everyone. So please let me know. I'm fine with whatever works for everyone else. So please reply A.S.A.P. as the date/s are approaching FAST ! arty:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I could probably do the 28th as long as i get off from work.

But don't plan this around me


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

either date works for me
i think
lifes unsuspected 'wonders' and all
will let you know for sure a little further into may


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Either date is good for me. Actually, the 28th might even be better. I looked at my first post and I said July, when I should have said June for my does due date (it's actually June 4th, what a dummy).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Since it is so far ahead, I could switch the request at work, There is only myself and another cook that can open the kitchen at 6 am...so if I work the 7th I could get the 28th off...it really sucks working weekends, especially when my hubby works M-F! but thats the line of work I chose and I have to make sacrifices to pay the mortgage :shrug: ...28th should be ok for me.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

June 28th is good for us too. Can't wait!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok - well let me run this by the GT members to (in case they didn't see it here) and we'll make it official soon


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

sadly I don't think the 28th will work for me. I always take my neice and nephews for a week at a time and it will be around that time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Cathy would there be an issue with you bring them with you? or do you just want to spend time with them without distractions? and if so that is understandable.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, has the date officially been switched? :shrug: Time is going by and I'm going to need to put in my notice at work really soon, but can't until it's set for sure.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

As long as it works for the majority. Liz - can you switch your day to the 28th ?

I think it works for the GT members to (no one seems to be replying, so I'm just assuming) - there was a point made about a goat show being held that same weekend. As long as that won't be a problem. :? 

So we need to figure this out soon - to be able to know what's going on. Is the 28th ok ? I will ask again on GT as well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can switch my request then, tomorrow actually so I hope to see you all the end of June.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

The 28th is good for me.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, I guess we'll make the 28th official then. I will get an official "invitation" posted


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

How did I miss this discussion. This sounds like a great idea, of course I need to talk it over with Amy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Bob....this was something that was being worked on in the summer....it had been cancelled due to lack of responses...and well, we all seemed to have other things going on so it was hard to meet on the day selected...maybe we'll have the opportunity to bring another one together. :greengrin:


----------

